# Winter Haunters workshop



## Allen H

Hey Gang,
I throwing another workshop for haunted houses, It will be Saturday January 5th in Dallas TX. Here is that class agenda- If you would like to attend please email me and I will get you an invite. I can reccomend a hotel if you are traveling far.
Make sure you are interested in the material and can attend- space is limited
My email [email protected]

Winter Haunters workshop 2012 
Adgenda

11:00am Gather and greet

11:30 -12:30-am - Gelatin make up demo- using Gelatin for 3D make up effects.

12:45-1:15pm - Wall treatments with stain- using stain and other materials in order to decorate and distress walls

1:30pm-3m - Flat molds for prosthetic make up
Using Gel-00 silicone- Making prosthetics for haunt actors from flat molds, pretty cool technique that I recently discovered.

3:15pm - till finished Head casting in alginate and Silicone 
Full demo through completion.

potluck social after


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

Can't wait!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Sounds like an awesome time. I'd love to attend, but I know I can't get the time off work right at the first of the year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolang it! Everything good is happening in Dallas this year! You lucky folks have fun!


----------



## Lunatic

You're a wealth of knowledge Allen. I wish I lived closer to attend. Good luck and happy new year!


----------

